# Who is less popular than you thought they should be?



## HHoney (Jul 2, 2017)

Before the Welcome Amiibo update there were so many people talking about Claude.


OMG he's a chocolate bunny!! 


Happy Home Designer had him as a SpotPass downloadable character. 
I thought he was going to be popular, especially in rustic towns.


After the release? Not popular at all.  

Who do you think should be more popular than they are right now?


----------



## Marmoset (Jul 2, 2017)

Primate villagers! Hans and Boone are such adorable gorillas, and Champ is such an adorable monkey. I would love to have all the primate villagers in town. But oddly enough after all this time playing ACNL since it was released I have yet to come across a primate villager in my town naturally. Always cats, rams, dogs, etc.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 2, 2017)

Well I obviously wanna say clyde because he is a happy yellow pony! His eyes are a lil wonky but better than some other eyes in the game and he is just such a sweetheart. ;u;


----------



## allainah (Jul 2, 2017)

Peaches & Clyde! They're soOo cute! They would also be really fitting in a spooky/horror town because of their eyes.
Also I don't believe Nana is very popular either? she's a cute pink monkey so idk why not :c plus her house is gorgeous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BrinaLouWho said:


> Well I obviously wanna say clyde because he is a happy yellow pony! His eyes are a lil wonky but better than some other eyes in the game and he is just such a sweetheart. ;u;



i agree he's so cute c: I want him in my 2nd town!! & i luuv his wonky eyes


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 2, 2017)

allainah said:


> Peaches & Clyde! They're soOo cute! They would also be really fitting in a spooky/horror town because of their eyes.
> Also I don't believe Nana is very popular either? she's a cute pink monkey so idk why not :c plus her house is gorgeous.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yessssss another Clyde lover! The revaluation is starting!  I never thought about peaches and clyde together in a town but that would be so cute!!!! I also agree that nana should be way more popular. Marcie as well imo.


----------



## allainah (Jul 2, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Yessssss another Clyde lover! The revaluation is starting!  I never thought about peaches and clyde together in a town but that would be so cute!!!! I also agree that nana should be way more popular. Marcie as well imo.



Yes! peaches & Clyde are bf & gf, so i'm going to have them both in my town c;
i love the villagers you have in your sig, looks like a lot of them are not popular ones but they're so so cute.
makes your town more original


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 2, 2017)

Definitely Gayle.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jul 2, 2017)

Gayle by far... the cutest gator girl!


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 2, 2017)

Nana! She's the sweetest! I love the way she sings the tune and her beautiful house—she's my favorite villager. She's given me her picture twice now.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm also totally surprised about:

Nana
Clyde
Gayle

All three have been absolutely darling in all my towns. 
I have special memories with each one.

Nana and Gayle always surprise me when people post about how they want an all pink villager town, both Nana and Gayle are suggested; then the person will say "oh, not those."

Really? *shakes head*


----------



## Duskbee (Jul 2, 2017)

Melba! She's super cute and a koala!


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2017)

fuchsia. i feel like she deserves more praise, y'know?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 2, 2017)

Joey. Before I joined this site I always thought he was well liked by everyone.


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 3, 2017)

Heck yes I'm feeling the love for Gayle <3

Another pink cutie is Gala the pig. I had her in my first town and she was great, but I never see anyone talking about her. She has great taste in music too (Two Days Ago).


----------



## Nirvana (Jul 3, 2017)

I think Rolf is.
He's so cool looking.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

I don't understand why Tammi is so underrated. Be it, her weird eyes, but the fact that makes her a peppy villager born near april fools(or in april fools originally), and extremely similar to an artist I greatly inspire with a very similar persona, makes me like her.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 4, 2017)

Prince! 
From what I've seen on this site apparently a lot of people dislike him because it looks like he has a five o'clock shadow


----------



## HHoney (Jul 5, 2017)

Almost every villager mentioned here is one of my favorites!

So many under appreciated villagers


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 5, 2017)

My baby Claude ;-;, I was sooo happy when they bought him back! He's a current and forever resident
of my town Flora.

Also Sally! Just why! She's just as sweet as those more 'popular' normal villagers.


----------



## Takeru (Jul 6, 2017)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks that Gayle is slept on! I also feel like Drago is super ignored/underrated.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 6, 2017)

i always thought Ribbot would be more popular;  he's a robot, how cool is that!  plus he's a jock robot, which is totally ludicrous and hilarious...


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 6, 2017)

I guess i'd say Pudge tbh!! the bear cubs are pretty popular and well liked, and imo I think he has one of the cutest expressions, he looks like a confused teddy bear. Imo it's always the villagers with lazy or confused expressions that are the most popular, so I was surprised. He also reminds me of winnie the pooh and I think that's a redeeming quality, since not many people like him.


----------



## shanni (Jul 6, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i always thought Ribbot would be more popular;  he's a robot, how cool is that!  plus he's a jock robot, which is totally ludicrous and hilarious...



definitely ribbot!
I love puns. I love how his name is a pun. his house is cute too.
also, I like to have at least one of each personality type in my town, and he's 100% my favourite jock villager.
actually, he's one of my favourite villagers of all time! I was devastated when he left my town. I'm re-creating it soon, and I'm super excited to have him back.


Spoiler: just look at this cutie!












man, he needs more love...


----------



## Isalami (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm surprised that Apple, Nana, and Gayle are so far down on the list... they're so sweet! Plus everyone likes pink villagers, so...


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bow because Nintendo won't being him back. I'd have to say almost every lazy villager that isn't really popular. So any lazy villager not named Lucky, Bob, Punchy, Beau, or Stitches. Some jocks also should probably be more popular such as Kody, Drift, Pierce, and any jock bird.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 9, 2017)

Melba is such a sweetheart I can't imagine my town without her.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

I am actually genuinely surprised that Joey isn't 'popular'.

He's a yellow duck, how do people just pass him off as boring he is literally one of my favourite villagers. However it may be due to the fact i had him for ages then he left all of a sudden. I need him back in my life.

And who doesn't love his bloody eyebrows?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 9, 2017)

Clyde, Rod


----------



## hestu (Jul 10, 2017)

I think Celia is absolutely adorable! And Pudge is pretty cute too


----------



## Flare (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd say I'm surprised Rod isn't in the higher tiers. He seems pretty great.


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

Camofrog and Purrl


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jul 10, 2017)

Definitely Margie and Alfonso. Those two characters were really good in the movie, yet hardly anyone even likes them. Other mentions include Camofrog, Purrl, Rod, Claude, Gayle, Hopper (yet another movie character), Ribbot (a robotic jock frog, how can you not like that?), Jay, Bones and Tangy (I always thought she was popular, but everyone seems to hate her except for me).


----------



## leeaboo (Jul 11, 2017)

Fuchsia, Dierdre, Lily and alot of the sheep. I personally think Eunice and Vesta are super cute and under-appreciated. Some of the RV villagers - especially the dogs and jocks, like Billy and Tybalt - are way less popular than they deserve to be!


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 16, 2017)

Gayle, I literally haven't heard anything about her she's so cute to me though. Alligators deserve love too


----------



## Zerous (Jul 16, 2017)

I think Sydney, Walt, Purrl and Biscuit are all really cute villagers - They have great designs and personalities and I love them all. Sydney is my only remaining villager of my original five and I'd be really sad if she moved away and Walt and Biscuit randomly moved in and I loved them both. I was really surprised to see that they're all in tier 4-5.


----------



## walnut (Jul 16, 2017)

I... really miss my boy Groucho. I had him in City Folk, but I haven't seen him in anyone's town since. I also have this big soft spot for ugly villagers like Jambette and Barold. God, Barold. He was one of my starters and I hated him at first, but his ugly little mug grew on me.
Ahhh... Also Octavian, I think! He's my all-time favorite villager, but of the octopi (octopuses?) he seems to be the least popular. Don't get me wrong, I love Marina and Zucker, but Octavian is just so... cute, idk.


----------



## macaire (Jul 17, 2017)

You know who's underestimated?  . My man Beardo here has enough class for the whole town.  Look at that beard.  That's a well groomed beard.  Have you seen his house?? This bear is legit man.


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm surprised that Merry and Kitty are so low!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 19, 2017)

sally! she's an absolute total sweetie! :')


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

Pippy!!! She's so cute and sweet and friendly and adorable, but she gets no credit for her amazingness :'(


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jul 21, 2017)

Margie and Pinky! They're both so cute and sweet and get no love


----------



## pft7 (Jul 21, 2017)

Just looking at the list I see Rocco, one of my top ten favourite villagers is given no regard by anyone else. Love that cranky hippo. Camofrog, Wart Jr. and Joey are all poorly liked apparently. I get that we can't love all of them but you guys just don't seem to have th right opinions on these things.


----------



## Rhodes (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't know why Paula is not popular, she is in the last tier. I love her.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 22, 2017)

I have Ursala and Lucy and I like them both a lot.


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (Jul 22, 2017)

Biskit was one of my first villagers in my very first town. I know it's the nostalgia but he just has a simple and cute design. But Marcie is really the one who should be huge. 2 for 1 villager! I named her baby Darcie and I thought I was hilarious.


----------



## PrincessMonty (Jul 23, 2017)

Tiffany most definitely. How can people not love her? She's the most adorable goth bunny ever.


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 24, 2017)

Merry and Stinky


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 24, 2017)

Chops needs more recognition, he is so sweet and has a way with words that I can't describe! He just looks so put together, and his house is gorgeous too.


----------



## Jou (Jul 24, 2017)

Snake.

Look at him, man.







Pink bun is life


----------



## therian (Jul 26, 2017)

So many underrated characters! Timbra stands out!


----------



## Zavester (Jul 27, 2017)

Claudia the Tiger! What?! Tier 6?! She's a pink tiger with stripes that look like hearts.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 27, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Joey. Before I joined this site I always thought he was well liked by everyone.



I have to agree. I can't believe he's not very popular. He's one of the cutest villagers in New Leaf.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 27, 2017)

I thought Rodeo would be more popular because of how "cool" he looks and Monique because of how unique she looks.  

Derwin's cuteness is also under appreciated.


----------



## HHoney (Jul 27, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I have to agree. I can't believe he's not very popular. He's one of the cutest villagers in New Leaf.



Joey not popular?!?! When I joined TBT I can't believe how some people don't like him!! 

A baby boy duck! 

It's because of the eyebrows. Some people sure have difficulty loving those with eyebrows (cough cough NATE cough cough)


----------



## Lanstar (Jul 27, 2017)

...Penelope. I can't believe she isn't that popular, even though she as a giant adorable bow in the facade of her ears, "Oh, bow!"


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Olaf! Like what the heckie he's just a adorable smug lil anteater and he looks so good in the mariachi outfit he has  ;A; 

Not to mention how sweet Joey, Pudge and Gladys are they're just so precious it just leaves me so confused.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

Frita and Pietro, they're unique and need more love


----------



## Turnip Fairy (Jul 28, 2017)

Gayle, Chadder, Agnes, Portia, Spork... I could name a lot more. There are a _ton_ of underrated villagers, I wish more people would give the less popular ones a chance!


----------



## alwayscoffee (Jul 29, 2017)

There really are lots that surprise me. Astrid, Merry, Gayle, Static, Camofrog are a few.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

HHoney said:


> Joey not popular?!?! When I joined TBT I can't believe how some people don't like him!!
> 
> A baby boy duck!
> 
> It's because of the eyebrows. Some people sure have difficulty loving those with eyebrows (cough cough NATE cough cough)



Omg without the eyebrows he would be the cutest thing everrrrrrr


----------



## bonucci (Aug 2, 2017)

Monty, Apple, Bones and Wendy. 
Wendy is fairly popular, but I expected her to be a lot more popular since her house, her design, etc are just perfect!
Monty was in my very first town, Cerulean, and he was the sweetest thing. He lived exactly beside me and always asked for directions home ; w ;
Apple was in my 2nd town, Elysium. I practically love ALL peppy villagers, they're so soft and sensitive, and always so enthusiastic about everything, I can't help but love her.
Bones was also in Elysium, and.. he's my favorite lazy dog. That's just about it.

BUT ALL VILLAGERS DESERVE LOVE <3


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

Gayle! She is so cute, I may want her in my town one day.


----------



## GemmaTheJewel (Aug 8, 2017)

Apple! Who doesn't like a cute little beaver? TBT doesn't even have her villager even though she's adorbs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonucci said:


> Monty, Apple, Bones and Wendy.
> Wendy is fairly popular, but I expected her to be a lot more popular since her house, her design, etc are just perfect!
> Monty was in my very first town, Cerulean, and he was the sweetest thing. He lived exactly beside me and always asked for directions home ; w ;
> Apple was in my 2nd town, Elysium. I practically love ALL peppy villagers, they're so soft and sensitive, and always so enthusiastic about everything, I can't help but love her.
> ...



Yess!


----------



## tweety21 (Aug 11, 2017)

All kangaroos!
They're such a cuties and unique looking! 
Poor Mathilda, Kit and Astrid, they are some of my favourite!
And the babies are adorable, kangaroos deserve more love <3


----------



## GreggoryLee (Aug 11, 2017)

. . .


----------

